# Photoshoot!



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey! Finally uploaded some pics from my dad's iPhone. Here they are!

New couple! Suki and Blaze! 





































Here is lonely Twix


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I love that pic of them both looking up (and waiting to be fed probably).


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Suki and Blaze are lovely. Will Twix be alone much longer? I know you are waiting to put her back with her sister so that would be great. Blaze will wonder where his wife has gone though! But single males can`t live with other mice anyway unless they have always lived together, so he has to accept that fate sadly. As long as he gets plenty of play times and attention, he will be fine.

Just remember to write down the date they were put together and when (if) Suki begins to look big, this is when she needs to go back with her sister, or on her own if intros go pearsheped until she has her babies.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I think Suki will stay with Blaze until she begins showing. Maybe, two weeks? Twix gets to play with Suki every weekend, Mondays and Fridays. I think she'll be fine. I feel bad taking Blaze's girl though.  If I neuter him, can he stay with Suki and Twix (and a couple of his daughters)? I don't want him to be alone again. When he was, his fur was always sticking p, and his life revolved around eating and sleeping. Now, Suki grooms him 24/7 and he is *so soft!* :lol: Is neutering worth it? How much does it cost?

I put them together on Sunday the 27th. So, the earliest she could have them would be the 15th, and the latest, the 20th, right?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

More photos!

Happy couple in the morning










Amber










Shelf dog.










Cat hogging my bed










Alix (sister), me, Tata (BFF) and Jemma (BFF) after the last show of my play


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

It`s nice that you are letting the girls play together  . That will keep them bonded as long as Twix is`nt acting strange towards Suki if she smells Blaze? Are the girls okay with that?

female mice usually take on a very bloated shape just days before they are due to pop, so she will definately look different. This should tell you it`s time to switch her back to her sister so she can then settle in and they can make a nest together.

Neutering male mice can be done, yes. I would recommend that you ask a few vets that you know and find out if they are exotic vets and have neutered mice before. It`s better to find a vet who has this knowledge rather than one who will say they will do it but think it`s risky. Many vets won`t even consider doing it, even over here. But the ones who do are good at it. I will say though that going ahead with neutering can lead to the male not coming through the anasthetic, or dying from post operative complications, although if you bare this in mind and make sure Blaze is fit and healthy before the op, he should be fine.

It`s a relitively new proceedure to be honest but for the past few years, most people have decided to have it done because like yourself, they don`t wish their male to be alone all his life. The risks are worth taking for some owners in that respect because they see it as a chance for the male to have female company. Cost....well that can be around £30 upwards over here depending on what the vet charges. In the states, I would imagine it will be higher.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Whenever I put Suki with Twix, they sniff eachother, then go snuggle in the wooden hut. Twix doesn't seem to have a problem with Blaze's scent, but with Blaze himself. The only mouse she is really nice to is Suki. Suki, however, is nice to *everybody!*

I don't think I am going to neuter Blaze after all. Could he possibly live with one of his sons? He is extremely tame and docile, I would think that he would have no problem with that. But I know that bucks can't live together...


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

It would be extremely risky FW to put a baby male in with Blaze. He`s docile towards you and his females, but male mice are highly territorial and he would`nt see the baby boy as his son, he would more than likely attack him. It`s not worth the risk.

Blaze will just be your pet male once he`s `done his bit` and as long as you make sure he gets attention and cuddles, he won`t be too bad. But single males do need that one-to-one care or they can start to become depressed and stressed and can start to self mutilate themselves by scratching (obsessive compulsion). However this does`nt always happen. Sometimes this condition is triggered by allery or mites and not necessarily because they are on their own.

If you had Blaze in his own barred cage (rather than a RUB/BIN) he would be able to see and smell the others without actually sharing a cage with them, so that could be something you could look into perhaps? A barred cage would give him more opportunities to climb and see/smell his friends.  Probaby the best you can do for him really.

Edited to add: Just wanted to say also, that any male babies you have should all stay together from four weeks old (no shorter than this) and if they are rehomed, always rehome them in at least pairs. Brothers have the best chance of staying together if they are going to co-habit, so anyone wanting males from you as pets should be aware of that. If you part with a single male, it would be placing him in a situation like Blaze unless he is to be used solely for breeding purposes. So pairing the male babies up before they are rehomed would be a good move. The new owners should also be aware of the needs of keeping male mice. If they are not, make sure they get a care sheet and learn.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have successfully introduced four week old males to older males, but I've only tried it with the very docile males and you have to be to watch for the first few hours because there is a chance it'll go wrong. Older males will not usually see baby males as a threat and they will most likely live together long term more successfully than two males the same age, as the older male will always be dominant.

Saying that though, bucks are generally fine on their own 

Sarah xxx


----------

